# Waiting To Try Nov 2016-Jan 17 :)



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies I wanted to create this thread for the ladies who are waiting to conceive in December/January. A place where we can share thoughts, tips, ideas, and just about anything. Just a fun and supportive thread while we wait these 7 1/2 months out. 

I will be TTC baby #2. I have a daughter who just turned 1 in January. Currently in school for nursing. The reason Im waiting is because I would like my LO's to have at least a 2 year gap. Im currently using the patch as my form of birth control. Any other ladies wtt in December and/or January. Please join. -All are welcome. 

So ladies just introduce yourself and we'll share this lovely journey together.:kiss:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Anyone? &#128522;


----------



## TanyaW

I am Jan 2017. I am completely ok with this, however everyone around me is pregnant so I'm crabby lol! I have 2 daughters who keep me more than busy lol pretty sure I'm insane for wanting another


----------



## lauraloo24

I'm wtt till January, will also be #2, our son turned 1 last month. Still got some baby weight to shift first!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome both!


----------



## MissN8

Can I join please! Ttc dec 16. Cannot wait!!!!!!!! Will be my first and been waiting 7 years.


----------



## dcm_mw12

MissN8 said:


> Can I join please! Ttc dec 16. Cannot wait!!!!!!!! Will be my first and been waiting 7 years.

Yes of course you can join hunny. Happy to share this journey with you.


----------



## lauraloo24

So what are you all doing to prepare? I need to start thinking about taking prenatals again. Plus losing weight x


----------



## Cariad_x

Hey :) my boyfriend and I are ttc my 2nd and his first in December. Excited but nervous as I had 4 consecutive losses with my ex after my son :( 

I'm on the implant just now but will be getting it out the end of November and using condoms for a month. Need to lose weight a d get the house sorted - my son has far too much stuff :haha:


----------



## TanyaW

I am pushing for my youngest to potty train. She's doing well and it finally feels like an actual possibility before ttc. Of course weight loss lol. I've already lost a lot but these last 20 lbs are annoying! Also we are planning a trip to Disney for sept, it really helps feeling broody to know I def need to be on good preventing behavior lol


----------



## flou

Hey ladies can I join? We are planning to start ttc number 2 from January 2017. DS turned 1 in March. I'm excited at the thought of having another, but it took us 4 years and two losses before we had DS. So also feeling nervous about it as well. I am planning to start taking prenatals next autumn ready for ttc in the new year!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome everyone:happydance:


lauraloo24 said:


> So what are you all doing to prepare? I need to start thinking about taking prenatals again. Plus losing weight x

I'm going to start charting maybe 3 months before ttc so i get an idea of how my cycles are cause right now I have no ideas. I'm also on the search for a prenatal pill. Far as weight, I'm trying to gain:wacko:. My physician says i'm underweight for my height. Which I know is true. I've always struggled with gaining no matter what. 



Cariad_x said:


> Hey :) my boyfriend and I are ttc my 2nd and his first in December. Excited but nervous as I had 4 consecutive losses with my ex after my son :(
> 
> I'm on the implant just now but will be getting it out the end of November and using condoms for a month. Need to lose weight a d get the house sorted - my son has far too much stuff :haha:

Aww so sorry about your losses:hugs:. 



flou said:


> Hey ladies can I join? We are planning to start ttc number 2 from January 2017. DS turned 1 in March. I'm excited at the thought of having another, but it took us 4 years and two losses before we had DS. So also feeling nervous about it as well. I am planning to start taking prenatals next autumn ready for ttc in the new year!

Welcome:flower:


----------



## MissN8

All quiet on this thread. How's the wait going for everyone? I am struggling right now.


----------



## dcm_mw12

MissN8 said:


> All quiet on this thread. How's the wait going for everyone? I am struggling right now.

Yeah it's very quiet. I'm doing fine right now no complaints. Aww why are you struggling hun?


----------



## Mallerm

I'm going to join in here. I am still trying to get my husband on board at 100% (he is probably at 80-90ish% certain he wants another). I would like to start trying (not preventing) in December to shoot for a fall/ early winter baby. We have two already and this would be our last. I have a lot of reservations that are not related to the actual baby at all, but more so to my body and the fact that I lost a pregnancy in 2012. Theres a lot of fear involved. Anyway, thats my story and I am pushing to get this rolling in December or January. We shall see...


----------



## tyt

HI Ladies. wud be happy to join this thread. DH and I are TTC from Nov for #2. i plan to chart my cycle till then so i know when i am ovulating.
I got off Depo in april 2016 and AF came in july. i however did not ovulate in this cycle and i am CD34 which is unusual as my cycle is always 28 days. i did a pregnancy test just to be sure and it was a bfn. so right now im just praying my cycle regulates so i can plan better. im also working on losing alot of weight so that keeps me occupied.

wishing you ladies all the best.


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies,

I will TTC for #2 in January if all goes to plan. I have irregular cycles so my OBGYN is thinking of putting me on BC for a month and then a round of Clomid to get me to ovulate. I'm 32 and we have one son who is 4. It took 9 cycles/11 months of TTC for him, and he was conceived naturally.


----------



## MindUtopia

Oh, this is lovely, this is us too. We'll be ttc #2 in December/January. We have a 3.5 year old who will be 4 in February. We had originally planned to try in October, but I am in the process of finishing up my PhD (should be done by end of September, hence the October date) and last month got an unexpected job offer. So now I'll be starting a new job in October instead, with a new long commute added on, so we decided to wait a couple months and start in December/January instead so I had some time to adjust and wait for my maternity package to kick in too. Honestly, not really doing anything or thinking much about it at the moment, other than trying to relax and enjoy some nights out for dinner and weekends away before I'm pregnant and exhausted and don't want to eat again!


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like a good plan. :) 

Congrats on your PhD!!!

I'll be getting my Master's in December, which is why we're waiting. Just gotta get that hurdle crossed first. :) 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Nice to have all you ladies join us. Welcome all :)


----------



## XtattoochickX

Yes yes yes count me in DEC TRYERS &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Allie84

XtattoochickX said:


> Yes yes yes count me in DEC TRYERS &#128521;&#128521;

Welcome!!


----------



## Allie84

maybe we should all get to know eachother/ our plans better...?

Name:
Children's names and ages:
Where I live:
How I'm spending my time WTT:
What I'm doing to prepare for TTC:
What I do in my free time:

Name: Allie :) 
Children's names and ages: Alistair, 4 - will be 5 in November
Where I live: Colorado USA
How I'm spending my time WTT: Student teaching at a high school, graduating
What I'm doing to prepare for TTC: Nothing yet..but I'm going to start a prenatal ASAP, and I may keep track of my cycles better between now and then as they are kind of erratic 
What I do in my free time: 
Write, read, watch movies and TV, swim, church, student teaching


----------



## One wish

I take my last bcp end of September. Hoping I conceive quickly. I am older. I feel like time is of the essence. Good luck to all. Happy trying!


----------



## MindUtopia

I have a 3 year old daughter now, she'll be 4 about the time we're trying again though. Live in Dorset in the UK. What I'm doing while WTT, well, mostly so busy I don't have time to think of it really. I'm finishing up a PhD and my husband and I also run a family business. I'll be starting a new job in October as a researcher at a university, which will bring with it a 2 hour commute! Have no idea yet how I'll manage that and my daughter and actually having the energy to make another baby. Ask me in December maybe. :shrug: Not really doing anything to get ready other than just doing all the things I usually do which is to eat healthy and work out a few times a week, though I will start on pregnancy vitamins in September probably. This will be our second and our last, so looking forward to doing it again when I know what to expect and feel like I sort of have this parenting thing figured out. I'll be 36 by the time we're TTC, but it happened almost immediately last time, so hoping things go as well this time too. I have no free time really, but I do like spinning, so I ride my spin bike maybe twice a week and I love cooking (which I get to do every day anyway, so I try to make the most of it), also love being outdoors and we try to go camping when we have a free weekend or at least out for a walk and a picnic to get outside.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Can you ladies believe image countdown is getting closer and closer. Oh how the time flies. I'll be back with a little more about myself....


----------



## flou

We will be ttc #2. We have a 16 month old boy called Arthur. I live in Hampshire in the UK. My little boy keeps me busy whilst wtt. I also work full time as a secondary school teacher so between spending quality time with Arthur and DH and work there isn't much time for anything else. When I do have some spare time I enjoy watching films and tv, and reading. I'm not doing anything at the moment to prepare to ttc but I do plan to take prenatals a few months before starting ttc. I would also like to do some exercise and get fitter before my next pregnancy. But I never seem to have the time or energy! I am feeling quite nervous about ttc. Even though I am excited at the thought of having another, it took nearly 4 years ttc and 2 losses before having Arthur. I don't want to go through that again and I hope it doesn't take as long as I turned 35 last month. And I don't want a huge gap between Arthur and sibling (equally I didn't personally want them to close together either). So I am excited, yet nervous for the journey.


----------



## JoJazie

Hi, we will start trying in late Oct. That's when I think my cycles will be in line. 

We have no human kids as yet, but we have a menagerie of 2 dogs, 2 cats, 4 birds. We live in Australia.

I'm spending my time WTT by working full time and budgeting to make sure the funds will be right for the 12 months I hope to take off work. I'm starting today to lose weight for a perfect BMI of THE HEALTHY RANGE! I calculated it to be overweight by a few so I'm going to watch I don't over eat and exercise the dogs more. I'm also eating organic, which is more coincidental than related to TTC in Oct. So all in all, weight is getting there. BMI right now : 29. Will keep u posted.

The reason I'm focusing in on weight is because A) I've read that there are additional health risks if overweight, and B) because I need to focus in on something while I Wait Wait Wait to try ! ! !

Can't wait to start trying!



Allie84 said:


> maybe we should all get to know eachother/ our plans better...?
> 
> Name:
> Children's names and ages:
> Where I live:
> How I'm spending my time WTT:
> What I'm doing to prepare for TTC:
> What I do in my free time:
> 
> Name: Allie :)
> Children's names and ages: Alistair, 4 - will be 5 in November
> Where I live: Colorado USA
> How I'm spending my time WTT: Student teaching at a high school, graduating
> What I'm doing to prepare for TTC: Nothing yet..but I'm going to start a prenatal ASAP, and I may keep track of my cycles better between now and then as they are kind of erratic
> What I do in my free time:
> Write, read, watch movies and TV, swim, church, student teaching


----------



## JoJazie

Yay, down from BMI of 29 to a BMI of 28. Aiming for BMI of 25. 11kg to go !!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hello ladies! I'm new to the post but we are WTT but also NTNP. We don't use BC of any kind but we avoid the O days. The reason we want to wait is I'm an American waiting for permanent residency for Canada, allowing for medical care coverage for pregnancy. However, if it happens before the next year not a huge deal, but not ideal.

Hubby agreed that we could "start trying" near the end of this year. I had to give him a dead line so he'll get his butt in gear for the paper work to be finished (haha) but i don't think it really bothers him much cause he still goes all out when DTD.

I've mentioned wanting to take prenatals and he grumbled but said, "wait til November or something, would be a waste otherwise." I know he puts up a front with it he knows that it's a smart idea and wants me to be ready, but he feels he has to be responsible and wants the timing to be "perfect." Sadly we've had 2 MCs already and i think he just doesn't want to try cause he hates to see me get my hopes up and then have to put on my brave face and say "we got this next time!"

He's so compassionate and loving i think it hurts him more to see me crushed, and is afraid that if we actually try and fail again and again that I will fall apart. But for now we are shooting for the end of the year and I'm not taking "meh, maybe" for an answer! :D GL to all you lovely ladies and i can't wait to hear more of your stories as we get closer!


----------



## JoJazie

So we were meant to start trying for #1 in late October, I posted here because if we aren't lucky in late October, then we are all Nov TTC-ers. but I sadly realised my Oct timing won't work. I have to wait for my November cycle &#128532; That's because I do have a very real possibility of conceiving twins (mum was an identical, plus my age increases the likelihood of non/un-identicals) and we need to make sure our health insurance is active by then. It's sad because the countdown has extended &#128553; 

I suppose I just have to remember that it's only a month, it's only a month, it's only a month. It's extra saving, it's extra saving. More time to lose weight. &#128532; 

Well, looks like we really are all Nov gals. I suppose that's only 10 weeks away! I'm sure it will fly &#128527;


----------



## flou

Today I had cuddles with my 5 day old nephew. Feeling very broody right now!


----------



## jwren11

Hi! Can I join too? With my cycle we are going to start TTC our first late October/early November 2016. 

Name: 
Hillary 

Children's names and ages: 
No kids yet!

Where I live: 
Ontario, Canada

How I'm spending my time WTT: 
Trying to get our house more organized and working on a course for my job

What I'm doing to prepare for TTC:
Taking prenatals, trying to eat healthier and cut down on alcohol and caffeine, making DH get a physical 

What I do in my free time:
I like to read, play tennis and board games with DH, and snuggle with my cat


----------



## CanadianMoose

Little more info

Name: Houston

Lives: Ontario, Canada (U.S. citizen trying to get Permanent residence)

Kids: just 2 furbabies and 3 MCs (2 with husband)

WTT time spent: painting the deck/house and cleaning up everything after move and trying to finish associates degree in Vet Tech

Preparing for TTC: we are NTNP (although avoiding ovulation days for sexy times) and taking Progressive Multivitamins prenatals (once a day atm)

Currently we think near the end of this year maybe beginning of January, then again who knows, I'm playing by ear for hubby.

What I like to do: Video Games, Time with my husband(snuggles/cuddles and loving), getting the house looking good, playing with my furbabies, and spending time with my new SIL's and their children (only had a brother and he was 10 years older)

I'm usually around most of the day and check up often if you want to chat more hit me up on a PM


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Can I join? We are aiming for Nov-March if my cycle is back by then. Starting school for massage so hopefully won't be due til after I graduate

Name:
Taylor 

Children's names and ages:
Zodi, 6 months 

Where I live:
WA, USA

How I'm spending my time WTT:
School!

What I'm doing to prepare for TTC:
waiting for my cycle:wacko:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Name: Keri
Children's names and ages: Meagan : 1years old 

Where I live: Largo, MD
How I'm spending my time WTT: Attending college & working 
What I'm doing to prepare for TTC: tracking cycles
What I do in my free time: Go to school and work, nothing fancy lol


----------



## tyt

Hi Ladies. i'm so excited as AF just showed up yday which was cycle day 69. i started taking vitex and maca just for a week now maybe that helped. so i m gonna chart this cycle as well as the next one then we can start trying in nov. hope my cycle is back to normal. count down to nov.


----------



## JoJazie

Tyt only 6 weeks til Nov!


----------



## KylasBaby

Can I join?

We are wtt January. Dd will be 18 months at the end of January and I want at least a 2 year age gap so if I conceive right away it would be 2 years and a couple months so anytime after that is good to go. 

Name: Kyla
Children's names and ages: Ashlyn, 13 months
Where I live: USA - Massachusetts, though closing on our new house at the end of the month and then moving to New Hampshire! Not a big difference. It's 20/30 minutes from where we are now. 
How I'm spending my time WTT: running after an EXTREMELY active toddler! 
What I'm doing to prepare for TTC: Temping and charting and taking supplements to get my PCOS under control. I've ovulated 4 cycles in a row now! I want to lose the last 15lbs to get to my goal weight by January! Already lost 35!
What I do in my free time: Ha! What free time? DD doesn't allow me much free time, but currently I sleep and am getting ready for our move!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I can't believe the countdown is getting closer and closer


----------



## DaisyDreamer

It's a month and a half away for some of us :)

We keep jumping around our TTC date. I don't want to be huge for massage school because we do several massages a week and the last quarter is a student clinic. Very important part of the program.

But I haven't even gotten my cycle back so that's good! We are aiming for as late as LO's second birthday (he's almost 7 months now) :(


----------



## dcm_mw12

Aww I get the feeling too sometimes far as jumping around with my ttc date. How is the massage school program Daisy? I've always been interested in it but I went with nursing instead :(


----------



## JoJazie

Oh gosh, big career opportunity, but I'm WTT in Nov! What do I do?!? I'm accepting the job. But should I WTT for longer? Or should I just go ahead with our plans TTC? I don't feel right starting at this place to leave again. Ah! I'm 34


----------



## dcm_mw12

JoJazie said:


> Oh gosh, big career opportunity, but I'm WTT in Nov! What do I do?!? I'm accepting the job. But should I WTT for longer? Or should I just go ahead with our plans TTC? I don't feel right starting at this place to leave again. Ah! I'm 34

Weigh yuh options abs do whatever you feel is best. Only you know. I wish you all the best of luck hun :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Officially getting closer and closer ladies 

:)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

dcm it's going well, sooo much information about the body and massage strokes. I've already given a few full massages and I'm feeling great about it. Hardly any time for BnB. When I'm not studying at home or massaging, I'm relaxing with baby! :shock:


----------



## ricschick

hi can I join wtt in dec for baby no6 (last baby)


Name: 
claire

Children's names and ages: 
ellie 12, emma 10, lucy 8, Jamie 6 & joanie 2

Where I live: 
london

How I'm spending my time WTT: 
busy sahm

What I'm doing to prepare for TTC:
Taking pre-natals trying to strengthen my pelvic floor and get a little fitter.

What I do in my free time:
I have no free time :haha:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Oh how the time is moving quickly. The very end of November is when I'll start trying. In the meantime I'm trying to gain at least 10 lbs.


----------



## ricschick

ive worked out that il come off the pill mid December which works out well for hubbys xmas party so I can still have a drink, im getting more excited now tho sometimes I do feel a little nervous about it x


----------



## Wishx

I'm joining in with you ladies! :)
AF should arrive early november, my birthday is december 23rd so id love a BFP! Nothing could ever top that as a birthday/christmas gift!


----------



## Kelskiii

Can I join :)

We are looking to start ttc Dec/Jan I just need to lose a little more weight. 

I've been reading through this post can't wait to start ttc

Name: Kelly
Children's names and ages: Rosie 2 (almost 3 in December)
Where I live: North East england
How I'm spending my time WTT: Not much time to think about it busy life
What I'm doing to prepare for TTC: Nothing much as yet, taking prenatals but bit hit and miss with them 
What I do in my free time:Busy with my daughter, dog, exercise & work (I love Christmas so i'm starting to get obsessed with the films/books already)


----------



## Talia12

I'm going to start TTC #2 in November. My son is 3y 4m and I'm just ready :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

I cannot believe that the time is getting closer and closer. I'm so ready to start :)


----------



## MoominMaiden

Hi everyone!
I have been stalking the Internet looking at TTC posts, so thought I'd take the leap and join a forum. We're currently WTT because I'm waiting til 16th November to have my Mirena removed (which I've had for 4.5 years). Once that is gone we will start TTC right away!
A little bit about me:
Name: Laura
Child's name & age: Grace, 5 (almost 6)
Where I live: Liverpool, UK
How I am spending time WTT: Scouring the Internet for information about TTC &#128584;
What I'm doing to prepare for TTC: I have been taking multivitamins since August and will switch to conception vitamins 2 weeks before my Mirena appointment. 
What I do in my free time: As many days out with my daughter as I can! I'm often really busy with work, so we make the most of our free time together!

I am really excited to begin TTC! Roll on 16th November!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Got my cycle back 8 months PP, definitely about to O and OH and I dtd last night.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Hey guys stalking your thread a bit lol. After some major back and fourth and finally getting married my DH and I are going to begin our TTC journey on the18th of November this year :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome everyone. Can't wait till we officially start our journies :)


----------



## ricschick

exciting daisydreamer!! fx this is your month!!!


----------



## Wishx

AF came early for me! It's day 2 of her visiting and im excited to O!
Does anyone have any tips/tricks? Normally we BD once i notice my cm is tacky...I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to ttc lol sometimes we BD a few days before aswell...How often do you guys BD around O?
I don't temp or take ovulation tests or anything of that sort..I dont even really chart but i know when the witch is coming and she always comes a few days earlier than my last date.
Reading this post back i definitly feel like a noob..i guess i just listen to what my bodys telling me day by day. I know every little symptom that the witch is coming, its the ovulation thats a bit tricky for me to catch.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ok so ladies I'm trying to regulate my period once again. So my doctor had prescribes me a medicine called Megace which I've taking in the past and had the same problem with my menstrual before. Alright so i started the medicine September 2016 and it cause my period to be 5 days late and when it finally came Oct 6 it hasn't stopped and it's now Nov 4th. I'm currently on the BC patch and I was wondering has anyone had a problem similar to this before. I'm thinking it's going to delay my ttc journey if it's not resolved. I have talked to my doctor and have hit a dead end. Is their any herb i can take to help with this issue? Any input helps. Thanks.


----------



## Allie84

dcm have you had any luck? I am not familiar with that. 

We officially started TTC last night iykwim. I think I am ovulating but didn't do an OPK.I guess we'll see what happens. Next cycle I'll start charting again!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

We have pushed out TTC till summer, sorry to leave you ladies! Just not right timing for us, lots of work on our relationship to do and the stress of school, not a good idea to add TTC possibly PG into this!

And still haven't had my AF so we're pretty much waiting on that as well so I can track my cycles well.


----------



## Allie84

HI :wave:
Any BFPs?


----------

